# Seafood sales opportunity



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

we had one person retire and one moved away.......so the sales manager has an opening.


if you know your way around the food distribution business ?
or your a fast learner ?


our sales manager is looking for someone with food service or restaurant experience for an inside sales position located in Bon Secour, Alabama.
detailed oriented, great communication skills, some travel is required to food shows and sales presentations
if you like fish,shrimp, crab,scallops,clams,mussels,squid,crawfish,lobster
interested ? send your resume to


[email protected]


Leon 


Family owned business established 1896


Thanks








We also have opening for class B CDL delivery drivers on local routes
home every night .............
PM me for the contact information


----------

